# Testosterone Cypionate or Testosterone Enanthe is best combine with Danabol DS ?



## akimshinman (Jul 12, 2012)

I cant really think which testosterone suits well with Danabol DS , either test-C or test-E ? do you guys have any opinions ? And plus , would it bring lots of side effects if use testosterone with danabol ds ? And if theres a cycle you guys could suggest.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 12, 2012)

They are pretty much the same, either will be fine...


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2012)

^ What he said.

They are both long estered.  I like C better.


----------



## akimshinman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well , will it bring lots of bad effects if combine with Danabol DS ? Hmm and if you can tell me bout the perfect cycle for using testosterone and danabol


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2012)

12 weeks

1-4 50mg Dbol
1-12 750mg test c
9-12 50mg Dbol
1-12 25mg aromasin ED
13-14 12.5mg aromasin ED
15-16 12.5mg aromasin EOD
1-12 500ius HCG Monday and Thursday
13-16 - 100mg clomid ED

Might not be perfect but it would work if your diet is in check and you train hard.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 12, 2012)

OP what are you hoping to get out of this?


----------



## akimshinman (Jul 12, 2012)

well i wanna get big and lean actually you know.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2012)

akimshinman said:


> well i wanna get big and lean actually you know.




It doesn't work that way.  Pick one or the other.

How many cycles have you done in the past and how old are you?


----------



## akimshinman (Jul 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> It doesn't work that way.  Pick one or the other.
> 
> How many cycles have you done in the past and how old are you?




22years old now. I dont really know about the cycles but i do have danabol ds and both the testosterone. cant decide which one is better. And i cant find nobody to teach me bout the cycle. thats why i go to this forum. Hope that you guys can help me though.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2012)

You need to do some research Bro.  You don't seem to even know the basics.

Do some reading and then come back with some questions.


----------



## akimshinman (Jul 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You need to do some research Bro.  You don't seem to even know the basics.
> 
> Do some reading and then come back with some questions.



I did but i dont really get it you know. Plus i couldnt find any articles about the cycles of danabol ds and testosterone cypionate/enanthe. Its not lean , i want to get big first , wrong words.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 12, 2012)

akimshinman said:


> I did but i dont really get it you know. Plus i couldnt find any articles about the cycles of danabol ds and testosterone cypionate/enanthe. Its not lean , i want to get big first , wrong words.



My brother what XYZ is recommending is right. First off your to going to be fooling aas and no where near experienced to touch dbol at your age. You are going to jack yourself up for life. 25yrs. old and if you have plateaued then consider a PH then aas. Baby steps man. If your dead set at least start off with a PH.


----------



## akimshinman (Jul 12, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brother what XYZ is recommending is right. First off your to going to be fooling aas and no where near experienced to touch dbol at your age. You are going to jack yourself up for life. 25yrs. old and if you have plateaued then consider a PH then aas. Baby steps man. If your dead set at least start off with a PH.



So what are you saying is that i cant take danabol yet at my age ? Hmm what about the testosterone ?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2012)

akimshinman said:


> So what are you saying is that i cant take danabol yet at my age ? Hmm what about the testosterone ?




Honestly, If I were you I would read all of the stickies in this forum, read some of the threads and get an understanding of what an A/I is and why you need it.  

You sound like you're jumping the gun, and that's the best way to hurt yourself permanently if you're not careful.

It's not that I won't help you but you just don't seem to have ANY basic understanding of how anything works.  All you keep asking about is some dbol and test.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just do a dbol only cycle its going to happen anyway.


----------



## jadean (Jul 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Honestly, If I were you I would read all of the stickies in this forum, read some of the threads and get an understanding of what an A/I is and why you need it.
> 
> You sound like you're jumping the gun, and that's the best way to hurt yourself permanently if you're not careful.
> 
> It's not that I won't help you but you just don't seem to have ANY basic understanding of how anything works.  All you keep asking about is some dbol and test.


Spot on right here^^^


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 12, 2012)

I hold too much water on cyp, enanthate is my preference over the 2. dbol is horrible bloat, water retention, may give you bad acne too, oh, and gives you high BP.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 12, 2012)

Danabol ds? Sounds to me like u have a wanna be dbol that's actually all natural herb crap. As far as pinning test do some research. Learn what an ai is and what to do for pct. if ur stuck on doing it just get a ph even though depending what u get can shut u down harder then some aas. Like someone previously said start light and work your way up


----------

